

Y Join Yahoo - Mayers campaign to recruit Googlers - cartoon - betadesk

http://betadesk.tumblr.com/post/28618510015/y-join-y-marissa-mayers-recruiting-campaign-for
======
betadesk
[http://betadesk.tumblr.com/post/28618510015/y-join-y-
marissa...](http://betadesk.tumblr.com/post/28618510015/y-join-y-marissa-
mayers-recruiting-campaign-for)

